# FreeBSD 7.4 postfix - status=bounced (unknown user: "myMail")Ã¢Â€Â



## garooda (Jan 9, 2012)

*FreeBSD 7.4 postfix - status=bounced (unknown user: "myMail")â€*

Hello guys,

Trying to set up a mail server using Postfix - 2.8.7.1 , postfixadmin-2.3.4, Dovecot 1.2.17 and MySQL 5.0.92, maia-1.0.3.r1575_1, clamav-0.97.3_1,  php5-5.3.8, for virtual domains/users on FreeBSD 7.4 . So far, no luck. Here's my config file and my logs, let me know if you can make anything of it. I'm new to Postfix and am researching it still. Thanks in advance.

/maillog


```
Jan  9 02:16:01 ns postfix/smtpd[16216]: connect from mail-ww0-f41.google.com[74.125.82.41]
Jan  9 02:16:18 ns postfix/smtpd[16216]: warning: 41.82.125.74.list.dsbl.org: RBL lookup error: Host or domain name not found. Name service error for name=41.82.125.74.list.dsbl.org type=A: Host not found, try again
Jan  9 02:16:19 ns postfix/smtpd[16216]: 44F2F308421: client=mail-ww0-f41.google.com[74.125.82.41]
Jan  9 02:16:19 ns postfix/cleanup[16221]: 44F2F308421: message-id=<CAK-G9vaF5k2DVa3TfsEg7bx0cW7zAgdMUjPPyqSsJsC3hz6LSQ@mail.gmail.com>
Jan  9 02:16:19 ns postfix/qmgr[16209]: 44F2F308421: from=<sender123@gmail.com>, size=1613, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Jan  9 02:16:20 ns postfix/smtpd[16224]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Jan  9 02:16:20 ns postfix/smtpd[16224]: 1D1BA308444: client=localhost[127.0.0.1]
Jan  9 02:16:20 ns postfix/cleanup[16221]: 1D1BA308444: message-id=<CAK-G9vaF5k2DVa3TfsEg7bx0cW7zAgdMUjPPyqSsJsC3hz6LSQ@mail.gmail.com>
Jan  9 02:16:20 ns postfix/qmgr[16209]: 1D1BA308444: from=<sender123@gmail.com>, size=2010, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Jan  9 02:16:20 ns postfix/smtpd[16224]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Jan  9 02:16:20 ns maiad[15326]: (15326-04) Passed CLEAN, [74.125.82.41] [74.125.82.41] <sender123@gmail.com> -> <myMail@myDomain.net>, Message-ID: <CAK-G9vaF5k2DVa3TfsEg7bx0cW7zAgdMUjPPyqSsJsC3hz6LSQ@mail.gmail.com>, Hits: -, 270 ms
Jan  9 02:16:20 ns postfix/local[16225]: 1D1BA308444: to=<myMail@myDomain.net>, relay=local, delay=0.12, delays=0.1/0.01/0/0.01, dsn=5.1.1, status=bounced (unknown user: "myMail")
Jan  9 02:16:20 ns maiad[15326]: (15326-04) Passed CLEAN, <sender123@gmail.com> -> <myMail@myDomain.net>, Hits: -, tag=999, tag2=999, kill=999, 0/0/0/0
Jan  9 02:16:20 ns postfix/cleanup[16221]: 39B1830844A: message-id=<20120108171620.39B1830844A@mail.myDomain.net>
Jan  9 02:16:20 ns postfix/bounce[16226]: 1D1BA308444: sender non-delivery notification: 39B1830844A
Jan  9 02:16:20 ns postfix/qmgr[16209]: 39B1830844A: from=<>, size=3843, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Jan  9 02:16:20 ns postfix/qmgr[16209]: 1D1BA308444: removed
Jan  9 02:16:20 ns postfix/smtp[16222]: 44F2F308421: to=<myMail@mydomain.net>, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=17, delays=16/0.01/0/0.28, dsn=2.6.0, status=sent (250 2.6.0 Ok, id=15326-04, from MTA: 250 2.0.0 Ok: queued as 1D1BA308444)
Jan  9 02:16:20 ns postfix/qmgr[16209]: 44F2F308421: removed
Jan  9 02:16:21 ns postfix/smtp[16227]: certificate verification failed for gmail-smtp-in.l.google.com[74.125.127.26]:25: untrusted issuer /C=US/O=Equifax/OU=Equifax Secure Certificate Authority
Jan  9 02:16:22 ns postfix/smtp[16227]: 39B1830844A: to=<sender123@gmail.com>, relay=gmail-smtp-in.l.google.com[74.125.127.26]:25, delay=2.3, delays=0/0.01/1.1/1.2, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (250 2.0.0 OK 1326043003 l9si69669874pbi.205)
Jan  9 02:16:22 ns postfix/qmgr[16209]: 39B1830844A: removed

######### maillog end #########
```

maillog -> status=bounced (unknown user: "myMail") but add postfixadmin myMail@myDomain.net.
and telnet 110 auth ok, but list 0.

/main.cf


```
soft_bounce = no
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes
smtpd_sender_restrictions = permit_sasl_authenticated, permit_mynetworks
smtpd_recipient_restrictions =
  permit_mynetworks,
  permit_sasl_authenticated,
  reject_non_fqdn_hostname,
  reject_non_fqdn_sender,
  reject_non_fqdn_recipient,
  reject_unauth_destination,
  reject_unauth_pipelining,
  reject_invalid_hostname,
  reject_rbl_client list.dsbl.org,
  reject_rbl_client bl.spamcop.net,
  reject_rbl_client sbl-xbl.spamhaus.org
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
smtpd_sasl_authenticated_header = yes
smtpd_sasl_local_domain = $myhostname
smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous
smtpd_sasl_type = dovecot
smtpd_sasl_path = private/auth

# TLS CONFIG
#
smtp_use_tls = yes
smtpd_use_tls = yes
smtp_tls_note_starttls_offer = yes
smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/ssl/postfix/smtpd.pem
smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/ssl/postfix/smtpd.pem
smtpd_tls_CAfile = /etc/ssl/postfix/smtpd.pem
smtpd_tls_loglevel = 0
smtpd_tls_received_header = yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_timeout = 3600s
tls_random_source = dev:/dev/urandom   

# MySQL Configuration
#
virtual_alias_maps = proxy:mysql:/usr/local/etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_alias_maps.cf
virtual_gid_maps = static:125
virtual_mailbox_base = /usr/local/virtual
virtual_mailbox_domains = proxy:mysql:/usr/local/etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_domains_maps.cf
virtual_mailbox_limit = 51200000
virtual_mailbox_maps = proxy:mysql:/usr/local/etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_mailbox_maps.cf
virtual_minimum_uid = 125
virtual_transport = virtual
virtual_uid_maps = static:125   

# Additional for quota support
#
virtual_create_maildirsize = yes
virtual_mailbox_extended = yes
virtual_mailbox_limit_maps = proxy:mysql:/usr/local/etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_mailbox_limit_maps.cf
proxy_read_maps = $local_recipient_maps $mydestination $virtual_alias_maps
  $virtual_alias_domains $virtual_mailbox_maps $virtual_mailbox_domains
  $relay_recipient_maps $relay_domains $canonical_maps $sender_canonical_maps
  $recipient_canonical_maps $relocated_maps $transport_maps $mynetworks
  $virtual_mailbox_limit_maps
virtual_mailbox_limit_override = yes
virtual_maildir_limit_message = Sorry, this user has overdrawn their diskspace quota. Please try again later.
virtual_overquota_bounce = yes

myhostname = mail.myDomain.net

mydomain = myDomain.net

mydestination = localhost.$mydomain, $mydomain

relay_domains = proxy:mysql:/usr/local/etc/postfix/mysql_relay_domains_maps.cf

content_filter=smtp-amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024

queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix

command_directory = /usr/local/sbin

daemon_directory = /usr/local/libexec/postfix

data_directory = /var/db/postfix

mail_owner = postfix

default_privs = nobody

myorigin = $mydomain

unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 550

mynetwork_style = host

alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases

alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases

debug_peer_level = 2

debugger_command =
     PATH=/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin
     ddd $daemon_directory/$process_name $process_id & sleep 5

sendmail_path = /usr/local/sbin/sendmail
newaliases_path = /usr/local/bin/newaliases
mailq_path = /usr/local/bin/mailq
setgid_group = maildrop
html_directory = /usr/local/share/doc/postfix
manpage_directory = /usr/local/man
sample_directory = /usr/local/share/examples/postfix
readme_directory = /usr/local/share/doc/postfix

transport_maps = hash:/usr/local/etc/postfix/transport
vacation_destination_recipient_limit = 1

######### main.cf end #########
```

/dovecot.conf


```
protocols = imap pop3 imaps pop3s
disable_plaintext_auth = no
ssl = yes
ssl_cert_file = /etc/ssl/dovecot/cert.pem
ssl_key_file = /etc/ssl/dovecot/key.pem
login_greeting = ISP Mail Server Ready.
mail_location = maildir:/usr/local/virtual/%d/%n
mail_privileged_group = mail
dotlock_use_excl = yes
verbose_proctitle = yes

first_valid_uid = 125
last_valid_uid = 125

first_valid_gid = 125
last_valid_gid = 125

maildir_copy_with_hardlinks = yes

protocol imap {

  mail_plugins = quota imap_quota
  imap_client_workarounds = delay-newmail netscape-eoh tb-extra-mailbox-sep
}

protocol pop3 {
  pop3_uidl_format = %08Xu%08Xv

  pop3_client_workarounds = outlook-no-nuls oe-ns-eoh
}


protocol lda {
  postmaster_address = [email]postmaster@myDomain.net[/email]

  sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail

}

auth_username_format = %Lu

auth default {
   mechanisms = plain login

  passdb sql {
    args = /usr/local/etc/dovecot-sql.conf
  }

  userdb sql {
    args = /usr/local/etc/dovecot-sql.conf
  }

  user = root

  socket listen {

    client {

      path = /var/spool/postfix/private/auth
      mode = 0660
      user = postfix
      group = postfix
    }
  }
}

dict {
  quota = mysql:/usr/local/etc/dovecot-dict-sql.conf
  #expire = db:/var/db/dovecot/expire.db
}

dict_db_config = /usr/local/etc/dovecot-db.conf


plugin {

     quota = dict:user::proxy::quota

     quota_rule = *:storage=1024000

}

######### dovecot.conf end #########
```


/dovecot-sql.conf


```
driver = mysql

connect = host=localhost dbname=myDbname user=myDbuser password=myDbpass

default_pass_scheme = MD5


password_query = SELECT password FROM mailbox WHERE username = '%u'

user_query = SELECT maildir, 125 AS uid, 125 AS gid, CONCAT('*:messages=10000:bytes=', quota) AS quota_rule FROM mailbox WHERE username = '%u' AND active = '1'

######### dovecot-sql.conf end #########
```

/dovecot-dict-sql.conf


```
connect = host=localhost dbname=myDbname user=myDbuser password=myDbpass

map {
  pattern = priv/quota/storage
  table = quota2
  username_field = username
  value_field = bytes
}
map {
  pattern = priv/quota/messages
  table = quota2
  username_field = username
  value_field = messages
}

map {
  pattern = shared/expire/$user/$mailbox
  table = expires
  value_field = expire_stamp

  fields {
    username = $user
    mailbox = $mailbox
  }
}
######### dovecot-dict-sql.conf  end #########
```


----------



## glocke (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi, 

I don't know your master.cf, but is your virtual defined there?

```
virtual_transport = virtual
```

I have 

```
virtual_transport = dovecot
```
 in main.cf and

```
dovecot   unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=DRhu user=mymail:mymail argv=/usr/local/libexec/dovecot/deliver -d ${recipient}
```
 in master.cf

From your logs it seems that it does use the local transport in the end (but it should deliver with dovecot). Maybe this thread helps: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=64529#post64529


----------



## garooda (Jan 15, 2012)

thanks your reply, glocke 
but, local user worked, virtual user problem(status=bounced (unknown user: "myMail")â€.


----------



## glocke (Jan 15, 2012)

Maybe its the maiad, that doesn't know anything about the virtual setup, but I'm only guessing around. Could you paste your master.cf somewhere?


----------



## glocke (Jan 15, 2012)

You could also run qmgr and virtual or local with the verbose flag(s) enabled, see http://www.postfix.org/master.5.html:

```
-v     Increase the verbose logging level.  Specify
       multiple -v options to make a Postfix daemon
       process increasingly verbose.
```
This works for all postfix daemons, not only for master.


----------



## garooda (Jan 16, 2012)

thanks reply, glocke. 

master.cf


```
smtp      inet  n       -       n       -       -       smtpd
submission inet n       -       n       -       -       smtpd
smtps   inet    n       -       n       -       -       smtpd
  -o smtpd_tls_wrappermode=yes
  -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes
  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject

smtp-amavis unix    -   -   n   - 2 smtp
  -o smtp_data_done_timeout=2400
  -o smtp_send_xforward_command=yes
  -o disable_dns_lookups=yes
  -o max_use=20
127.0.0.1:10025     inet    n   -   n   -   -   smtpd
      -o content_filter=
      -o local_recipient_maps=
      -o relay_recipient_maps=
      -o smtpd_restriction_classes=
      -o smtpd_delay_reject=no
      -o smtpd_client_restrictions=permit_mynetworks,reject
      -o smtpd_helo_restrictions=
      -o smtpd_sender_restrictions=
      -o smtpd_recipient_restrictions=permit_mynetworks,reject
      -o mynetworks_style=host
      -o mynetworks=127.0.0.0/8
      -o strict_rfc821_envelopes=yes
      -o smtpd_error_sleep_time=0
      -o smtpd_soft_error_limit=1001
      -o smtpd_hard_error_limit=1000
      -o smtpd_client_connection_count_limit=0
      -o smtpd_client_connection_rate_limit=0
      -o receive_override_options=no_header_body_checks,no_unknown_recipient_checks

#628       inet  n       -       n       -       -       qmqpd
pickup    fifo  n       -       n       60      1       pickup
cleanup   unix  n       -       n       -       0       cleanup
qmgr      fifo  n       -       n       300     1       qmgr
#qmgr     fifo  n       -       n       300     1       oqmgr
tlsmgr    unix  -       -       n       1000?   1       tlsmgr
rewrite   unix  -       -       n       -       -       trivial-rewrite
bounce    unix  -       -       n       -       0       bounce
defer     unix  -       -       n       -       0       bounce
trace     unix  -       -       n       -       0       bounce
verify    unix  -       -       n       -       1       verify
flush     unix  n       -       n       1000?   0       flush
proxymap  unix  -       -       n       -       -       proxymap
proxywrite unix -       -       n       -       1       proxymap
smtp      unix  -       -       n       -       -       smtp

relay     unix  -       -       n       -       -       smtp
    -o smtp_fallback_relay=
#       -o smtp_helo_timeout=5 -o smtp_connect_timeout=5
showq     unix  n       -       n       -       -       showq
error     unix  -       -       n       -       -       error
retry     unix  -       -       n       -       -       error
discard   unix  -       -       n       -       -       discard
local     unix  -       n       n       -       -       local
virtual   unix  -       n       n       -       -       virtual
lmtp      unix  -       -       n       -       -       lmtp
anvil     unix  -       -       n       -       1       anvil
scache    unix  -       -       n       -       1       scache

vacation  unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
    flags=DRhu user=vacation argv=/var/spool/vacation/vacation.pl
```


----------



## glocke (Jan 17, 2012)

It all looks good to me, I don't have a clue whats wrong and I have a very simular setup to yours. As I said I would try the verbose flag and hope an error comes up, I compared your setup to mine, and I could spot a real difference.


----------

